# CalSouth "independent investigation" into breaches of fiduciary duty



## Larzby (Oct 16, 2022)

Anyone know what this is about?








						Independent Investigation by DLA Piper LLC (US) will focus on breach of fiduciary among leadership in youth soccer - Cal South
					

FULLERTON, CA (SEPTEMBER 30th, 2022) The California State Soccer Association – South (Cal South) has retained DLA Piper LLP (US) to lead an independent investigation into the events surrounding the abrupt departure of its former President Bob Turner and his subsequent hiring as the new Executive...




					calsouth.com


----------



## dk_b (Oct 16, 2022)

No but "fun fact" about DLA Piper: that was the firm that produced the Mitchell Report (on PEDs in baseball). 

(Also, the press release has it right but the headline uses "LLC" not the correct "LLP")


----------



## crush (Oct 16, 2022)

Larzby said:


> Anyone know what this is about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because SoCal Soccer is a big fat mess. Clean up time!!


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 17, 2022)

Cal South grasping for straws after they lost a huge amount of market share and customers since they didn't listen to their customer in the first place. 

Already lost and this will do nothing for them as the only ones that will profit are the law types.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 17, 2022)

Cal South's non profit status should be fully audited as a result of trying eliminate or reduce competition and concluding to do so.  

CRL, SCNPL and others are run by CS for profit and they show the +  profit on the balance sheet.    Has Cal South concluded with CSL and there other leagues  discriminated,  excluded, and/or coerced clubs over many years.   This is the first year of open tournaments so I guess that answers that. 

Great for customers to see CS using their fees and profit to sue the competition because they can't stand a free open market in a non profit environment


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> Cal South grasping for straws after they lost a huge amount of market share and customers since they didn't listen to their customer in the first place.
> 
> Already lost and this will do nothing for them as the only ones that will profit are the law types.


I would like to learn what the "selection" process was for ODP back in the day when they were king of the soccer jungle. How player gets picked and why? I can say 100% the kids that left for greener pasture for GDA got screwed over big time. I bet Rocky can get to the bottom of all this.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 17, 2022)

crush said:


> I would like to learn what the "selection" process was for ODP back in the day when they were king of the soccer jungle. How player gets picked and why? I can say 100% the kids that left for greener pasture for GDA got screwed over big time. I bet Rocky can get to the bottom of all this.


He's done some positive things for the LA community but his ambitions can get the best of him like when he
got beat in the Democratic primary for state DA by Oakland Mayor Jerry Brown after he got caught fibbing in campaign ads that he had gone to Harvard on a football scholarship (there were no football scholarships when Delgadillo attended).


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> He's done some positive things for the LA community but his ambitions can get the best of him like when he
> got beat in the Democratic primary for state DA by Oakland Mayor Jerry Brown after he got caught fibbing in campaign ads that he had gone to Harvard on a football scholarship (there were no football scholarships when Delgadillo attended).


Well, he got one it just wasn't for football.


----------



## algomez619 (Oct 17, 2022)

Who else looked up "fiduciary", lol:

adjective:
LAW:
involving trust, especially with regard to the relationship between a trustee and a beneficiary.
"the company has a fiduciary duty to shareholders"

noun:
a trustee.


----------



## FilpoFutbol9 (Oct 17, 2022)

Rocky is gonna "shine a light on the misgivings within the business of youth soccer"? 

Like what? LAUFA DA teams selling roster spots?


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2022)

I recall that when Bob Turner won the election as Cal South Board President the majority of the board resisted.  Maybe this investigation will answer the obvious questions raised there.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2022)

toucan said:


> OK, let's try to read between the lines.
> 
> Turner apparently left Calsouth and started working for SCDSL.  (Note:  I don't know Turner.)  Calsouth is a governing body, and various leagues pay Calsouth to act as their governing body.  So Turner left a *governing body* to become employed by a *league*, which had already left Calsouth.
> 
> ...


Bob Turner was an elected officer of Cal South.  I don't know how that colors his status as an "employee".


----------



## dreamz (Oct 18, 2022)

FilpoFutbol9 said:


> Rocky is gonna "shine a light on the misgivings within the business of youth soccer"?
> 
> Like what? LAUFA DA teams selling roster spots?


A few facts that should be considered.
1. Rocky DelGadillo is President of LAUFA. A club that plays in the Socal league. The league he has been brought in to investigate. LAUFA does not participate in a Cal South sanctioned league.
2. Bob Turner was never an employee of Cal South. 
3. Any "investigation" of a league that is not under Cal South jurisdiction means nothing. Socal doesn't report to Cal South for anything. This isn't a lawsuit, because there is nothing to sue over. It's TF at Cal South trying to save the Titanic.
4. At the very least, this is Cal South committing slander and defamation towards BT and the Socal league and both BT and Socal have grounds to file an actual lawsuit against Cal South. Not the other way around. TF, Cal South and every board member that bought into this crock of $%&$ should be sued. Then removed. 
5. This was a scare tactic on behalf of Cal South that has backfired right back into their faces. No one cares about Cal South anymore. Sad but true.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 18, 2022)

_independent investigation into the events surrounding the abrupt departure of its former President Bob Turner and his subsequent hiring as the new Executive Director of a competing youth soccer organization, Southern California Developmental Soccer League, now known and marketed as “SoCal”.  It is alleged that Turner – along with SoCal – inappropriately persuaded certain youth soccer teams, coaches, and youth players to leave Cal South and to move to the newly rebranded league, SoCal.  It is further alleged that Turner and SoCal offered possible financial and other inducements in an effort to effectuate the movement of teams between leagues._

I've had to sign a number of documents with my company that states I won't try to steal business from them if I were to ever leave.   If that is what occurred with Turner then that could be the legal issue.

This is the last year for my daughter in club soccer before playing in college.   I completely agree that SoCal league now has a better set of clubs than in Cal South.   My question would be is SoCal offering anything better than what Cal South was offering?


----------



## FilpoFutbol9 (Oct 18, 2022)

dreamz said:


> A few facts that should be considered.
> 1. Rocky DelGadillo is President of LAUFA. A club that plays in the Socal league. The league he has been brought in to investigate. LAUFA does not participate in a Cal South sanctioned league.
> 2. Bob Turner was never an employee of Cal South.
> 3. Any "investigation" of a league that is not under Cal South jurisdiction means nothing. Socal doesn't report to Cal South for anything. This isn't a lawsuit, because there is nothing to sue over. It's TF at Cal South trying to save the Titanic.
> ...


I'm saying that Rocky investigating financial stuff is f*ing hilarious


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Oct 18, 2022)

LOL. What is the end goal here for Cal South?


----------



## VanMan (Oct 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Bob Turner was an elected officer of Cal South.  I don't know how that colors his status as an "employee".


He was also the President at Presidio, from which he resigned about the same time.  Questions about breach of fiduciary obligation likely turn on whether he started to talking to clubs before he resigned.


----------



## Woodwork (Oct 18, 2022)

JabroniBeater805 said:


> LOL. What is the end goal here for Cal South?


General publicity and public sentiment maybe if the outcome is a report, or perhaps some kind of political response from a higher governing body.  

There is no indication of a lawsuit in the announcement.  The announcement is also a plea for cooperation which it needs to have without subpoena power behind the investigation.  It also creates some context for a perception of legitimacy between the announcement and the prior positions of the attorneys taking the lead, which can help with getting cooperation.

CSL seemed well enough last year.  But this year it really doesn't seem to have the critical mass it needs to provide an equivalent product.  This is unfortunate because the players benefit from the competition between two local leagues.


----------



## Keeperkat (Oct 18, 2022)

dk_b said:


> No but "fun fact" about DLA Piper: that was the firm that produced the Mitchell Report (on PEDs in baseball).
> 
> (Also, the press release has it right but the headline uses "LLC" not the correct "LLP")


And the headline forgot the necessary noun...should be fiduciary duty.


----------



## Nfarr67291 (Oct 20, 2022)

Bob Turner stepped down from Presideo to run Cal Soth. A few months into running Cal South he stepped down stating heath and time with family. A few months went by, and he was now a board member of SoCal. About a month followed by majority (98%) San Diego clubs jumped to SoCal.


----------



## dreamz (Oct 21, 2022)

Nfarr67291 said:


> Bob Turner stepped down from Presideo to run Cal Soth. A few months into running Cal South he stepped down stating heath and time with family. A few months went by, and he was now a board member of SoCal. About a month followed by majority (98%) San Diego clubs jumped to SoCal.


Bob is not a board member of SoCal. He's the Executive Director of San Diego. That is not a board position.


----------



## Dale Earnhardt Jr Jr (Oct 22, 2022)

As if youth soccer needs more drama.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 22, 2022)

Dale Earnhardt Jr Jr said:


> As if youth soccer needs more drama.


Years of mismanagement, inflated fees, closed comps, not listening to customers have a way of catching up. 

Zero sum during the pandemic, if it wasn't for Let them Pay and SD folks there would have been nothing like what CS did during that period.

The chickens came home to roost and now CS is crying over spilled milk instead of moving on while losing more customers and revenue.


----------



## Dale Earnhardt Jr Jr (Oct 22, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> Years of mismanagement, inflated fees, closed comps, not listening to customers have a way of catching up.
> 
> Zero sum during the pandemic, if it wasn't for Let them Pay and SD folks there would have been nothing like what CS did during that period.
> 
> The chickens came home to roost and now CS is crying over spilled milk instead of moving on while losing more customers and revenue.


Ah pandemic soccer: arriving at parks early in the morning, getting scrimmages in, and the getting kicked off fields by parks & rec guys.


----------



## VanMan (Oct 22, 2022)

Nfarr67291 said:


> Bob Turner stepped down from Presideo to run Cal Soth. A few months into running Cal South he stepped down stating heath and time with family. A few months went by, and he was now a board member of SoCal. About a month followed by majority (98%) San Diego clubs jumped to SoCal.


He resigned, or at least Presidio "became aware" he resigned Feb 15, 2021. It's in their minutes from their Feb 16 meeting.

US Club Soccer tweeted about him joining SCDSL on Feb 18.

Mar 2 was the rebranding announcement.  A bunch of clubs joining SoCal, mostly from San Diego, was part of that announcement.

If I was on the board of a for profit corporation and my CEO's employment followed this timeline, I would've looked hard at this too.  Albeit, 18 months ago.  At this point, the toothpaste is well out of the tube, it all feels like sour grapes and I'm not sure what remedy there is for a not for profit.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 24, 2022)

I am glad it's all coming down to one Socal league.  Now they need to fix all the"NPL" level teams.  I just looked at the 05/04 boys and there's 44 NPL team compared to like 50 Flight 1 and 15 flight 2 teams.  How does that math work???


----------



## jojon (Oct 26, 2022)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I am glad it's all coming down to one Socal league.  Now they need to fix all the"NPL" level teams.  I just looked at the 05/04 boys and there's 44 NPL team compared to like 50 Flight 1 and 15 flight 2 teams.  How does that math work???


I think 1 league for the entire Socal is the better as long as the admin does not mess it up once they have all the power.
I looked up U12(B2011) which is the last year before ECNL age I believe. Arguably flight 1 can be assumed to be most competitive.
In San Diego, there are one Flight1 bracket, three Flight2 brackets and  three Flight3 brackets. I think this reflects true levels/flights.

Anybody with more youth soccer experience in San Diego know why it changes for older boys? There isn't even a Flight 3 anymore.
My theory is that most players quit or moving on to higher level leagues and that age. The remaining has to be called "NPL" or Flight 1 to keep them interested in playing.


----------



## VanMan (Oct 26, 2022)

jojon said:


> I think 1 league for the entire Socal is the better as long as the admin does not mess it up once they have all the power.
> I looked up U12(B2011) which is the last year before ECNL age I believe. Arguably flight 1 can be assumed to be most competitive.
> In San Diego, there are one Flight1 bracket, three Flight2 brackets and  three Flight3 brackets. I think this reflects true levels/flights.
> 
> ...


More or less sums it up.


----------

